# Poppies kitten



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay now I cannot get good pictures as he does not stand still very often. He was 6 weeks yesterday. In the very last picture he is sound asleep!!

He is a blue tabby bicolour boy! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely pictures,he's such a cutie.*


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! I love him dearly!


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Aww, he's gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

Hes lovely.So good to see him doing so well 
After what happened to his brother
Is he still going to a new home or have you decided to keep him?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a lady who has been waiting on a boy ragdoll since February. She did want his brother (she had a thing about "dark noses") but obviously I had to give her the news he was no longer available. She was distraught but I said there was one other she could come see how she felt about him.

She came out last Thursday and it was love at first sight, I think he will be good for her, he is live-wire but very, very cute, if I hadn't been in contact with her I most likely would have kept him after his brother going, however, this lady has been in a deep depression since losing her 6 months old perisan (he died in her bed  ) 2 years ago.

She needs this kitten more than me.  She left the house smiling and her husband said she hasn't been this happy in years! :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's a wee stunner


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

I know it will be upsetting for you to part with him
But it sounds like you will be making this lady very happy, and you know he will be very spoilt.
The red boy in my litter has been sold from the beginning and i have a great relationship with the lady who is having him.It will upset me when he goes but i know he is going to someone that is going to love him to bits.
Thats what we all hope for our babies


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

He's sooo cute. The lady that is getting him is very lucky & i'm glad that he will give her so much joy.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

JayneC said:


> I know it will be upsetting for you to part with him
> But it sounds like you will be making this lady very happy, and you know he will be very spoilt.
> The red boy in my litter has been sold from the beginning and i have a great relationship with the lady who is having him.It will upset me when he goes but i know he is going to someone that is going to love him to bits.
> Thats what we all hope for our babies


Yes, exactly, he is goingto pet home so will loved and cherished every day. The lady even has a little piggy bank, food bowl, litter tray with his name on it in little letters.  I will be sad but happy/sad.



JoWDC said:


> He's sooo cute. The lady that is getting him is very lucky & i'm glad that he will give her so much joy.


Me too. :thumbup: 

Thank you x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Okay now I cannot get good pictures as he does not stand still very often. He was 6 weeks yesterday. In the very last picture he is sound asleep!!
> 
> He is a blue tabby bicolour boy! :001_wub::001_wub:


awwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: he is purrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooooo cute


I know!!! I wish I could keep him. 



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: he is purrrrrrrrrrrfect


I know. He is the best kitten we, well Poppy/Ice have EVER created!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww hes gorgeous!!!! I'm glad hes got a good home waiting or I'd have to come over and steal him!   :lol:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well what a cutie, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you! He is a michevious little lad! Lots of fun.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous - it's amazing how quick they grow isn't it!

XXXXXX


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow isnt he a stunner, beautiful, and hopefully his new mum will stay in touch and send you updates and pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh she had better!!! They cannot email but I will be dropping the kitten off to them so may offer a few IT lessons.  It's strange though, they cannot email, they got the PC to book flights...and they found me online, they cannot reply to texts either. Yes IT lessons needed (excuse for me to visit my kitten).

I have more nice pics of him, I will put them up later. He is 8 weeks now. Where does the time go?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a real sweetie Valerie. Looking forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is gorgeous:thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Buffie & Karen.

I cannot belive he has to leave in 6 weeks. :scared:


----------

